# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: C++0x >  concepts in vc10?

## jwfearn

Will vc10 support C++0x concepts?

----------


## Marc G

See post VS2010 and C++0x by Damien Watkins for C++0x details.

----------


## Russco

>>>From the community we also often hear that Concepts is another widely anticipated feature, but this too will miss the cut for VS2010.


Didn't you guys read this or check the MSDN blogs?

----------


## jwfearn

Sorry all, my mistake!  Too bad concepts will NOT be in vc10.

----------


## Damien Watkins

Hello

Although we have covered this before (many thanks Marc G and Russco for providing both the links and excerpts above) I did want to reiterate that the reasons why a only a subset of the C++0x Standard will make VC10 are along the lines of: 1) C++0x and VC10 planning/development overlap, 2) stability of some aspects of the C++0x Standard during this time and 3) trying to provide a coherent set of features. We see great value in many of the C++0x features that we will just not have time to do in VC10, so please see our early adoption of some features as strong support for C++0x. For completeness, form the original post:

 Now during the VS2010 planning stage, C++0x was still in a state of flux and this presented an issue to us. Of course we wanted to be highly conformant to the new standard and many of the new C++0x features looked like very valuable additions for our customers. However, without the standard being finalized, potentially until after we ship, and with finite time and resources on our team, we need to target a coherent subset of C++0x features that were relatively stable for inclusion in VS2010 (seems Standards Work seems to take even longer then Product work, believe it or not). So where did we end up  let us look at some of the features that are already available in the aforementioned CTP: 

Thanks
Damien

----------

